# M. estherae? And an unknown



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

I think this is what the gallery here said was an M. Estherae?

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2da0qb4&s=3

And I'm not sure what this one is D;

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=20q0ynt&s=3

Mind his tail, I think he or she either was trying to breed with my really aggressive one (who hides for the camera) or since my yellow guy got better, everyone decided to pick on him/her.

And the smudges on my tank


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I beleive you are correct on the first one..

I dunno what the 2nd one is, but what happened to its tail?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

#2 looks like a Pseudo/Metria. zebra variant.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

The first one is an M. estherae, and if the photo color is accurate, it's a male. That purplish blue that shows in the fins is typical of the males of that color morph. The females are more of a solid orange in any light.


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

BrianNFlint said:


> I beleive you are correct on the first one..
> 
> I dunno what the 2nd one is, but what happened to its tail?


An aggressive female picked on him/her. It's fine though, he still chases other fish around so it's all good.


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

bma57 said:


> The first one is an M. estherae, and if the photo color is accurate, it's a male. That purplish blue that shows in the fins is typical of the males of that color morph. The females are more of a solid orange in any light.


Neat, I was really hoping it to be a male. I tried venting once, but I dont want to stress the fish out my holding them, but I still wasn't sure.


----------

